# Nyrius Songo™ HiFi Wireless Bluetooth aptX Music Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14387&w=m[/img] *Nyrius Songo™ HiFi Wireless Bluetooth aptX Music Receiver*

As common as it is now, many audio devices - even high end gear - still lack this great feature. The hardware required for a Bluetooth receiver is so compact it can fit into a device the size of a common USB thumb drive, and requires very little power. Despite this, many audio enthusiasts are left with the choice to either replace some of their high quality audio gear for something new, or adopt a standalone Bluetooth receiver with audio outputs. These range from cheap/affordable to expensive. I have tried the cheap route and well, you get what you pay for - not much. This is where the Nyrius Songo comes in. It is a reasonably priced, compact standalone Bluetooth audio receiver that aims to provide excellent sound quality, convenience, and reliability. Keep your minimalist high end audio gear, or hang on to that vintage receiver you have loved since the 70s, but bring it up to date with your mobile devices for a match made in heaven. You may be thinking there's no way to get good quality audio over a wireless connection, but Nyrius says otherwise.


Read The Full Review


----------

